
Ask HN: What's a “Hacker News” for other topics? - simonebrunozzi
I read HN almost every day, because of my interest in technology, startups, and geeky things in general.<p>Are there other sites that are equally good for other topics, that you like to read? E.g. is there a good one for architecture, or for games, or for languages, etc?
======
dhruvkar
Growth Hackers [0] is one I visit occasionally. It often has articles that mix
technical skills with marketing at scale. It has a weekly digest, which shows
lists the top X posts for the week, in which the there's usually 2-3 articles
worth reading.

[0]: [https://growthhackers.com](https://growthhackers.com)

------
ericzawo
I've been heavily considering starting my own message board like HN but about
the North American recording industry. Now I just need to find a record label
to partner/host it with. :)

~~~
merchang
I would use that site, if that offers any sort of indicator.

------
dhogan
For data: [http://www.datatau.com/](http://www.datatau.com/)

------
mtmail
[https://www.designernews.co/](https://www.designernews.co/)

------
eminkel
inbound.org - Marketing/SEM

------
Huhty
snapzu.com has a bunch of categories/tribes you can browse through.

